# Was found by a banded homer, waiting on club...



## alicefelldown (Aug 28, 2009)

I was 'found' by a banded homer last night, lovely blue bar saddle if I've read correctly. Very tame, ate from my hand, followed me around, no trouble catching or holding.

Bird is currently residing in an decent size cage with food (chicken starter mix, wile birdseed, flax seeds) and water. Has roosting poles and a shelter box. Normal looking poop, nothing sickly that I can see about this bird.

Yellow 2009 AU band - the contact for its club on their directory has a disconnected phone and all emails sent have bounced back. I've spoken with one of the girls from the AU after emailing the 911 alert group - who gave me another phone number to try. Left a voice mail, no response back yet.

The club listing is a city about 85 miles east from me - I'm aware that this bird will probably need a day or two to recuperate before trying to find it's way back home, if it can. I've been advised by the pigeon fanciers on BackyardChicken.com that "Most guys racing pigeon dont race one that color." and "Odds not good it can find its way home if released.". The bird is more than welcome to stay with me as long as it needs.

My questions are:
1. Is this a male or female? I know it's going to be tough to tell from this picture alone - if someone points out specific areas to 'zoom in' on, I can take some more pictures tonight.
2. Is there anything else I could be doing, or would be expected to do to take care of this bird and/or find it's owner?

Obviously, I would be delighted to build a loft and add this bird to my current flock of chickens (after quarantine of course) - but I don't want to be a greedy bird-stealer.


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

WELCOME!
A lot of smart people here, you're questions will be answered. I don't think it's possible to tell the sex of the bird just from a photo. Pigeons don't really have different plumage for male and female. Without others to compare behaviors the best way I think is to wait for eggs.


----------



## alicefelldown (Aug 28, 2009)

Forgive my lack of knowledge in this area - but will pigeons lay unfertilized eggs without a mate, as chickens do?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't let the bird go but try the owner another time.

Mixing chicken and Pigeons isn't a good idea. Chickens can be aggressive and hurt the Pigeon and there is always the possibility of passing illness to each other.I know from experience.

The Pigeon needs food that was created specifically for the Pigeons. He/she also needs to be in a cage that is predator proof which would be a cage with no more than 1/2 inch roles between the wire.

Pigeons will lay eggs without a mate but it's different in that if they lay egg after egg without incubating some, it will deplete their body of calcium and so when they lay, the hen even if alone needs to go through that process to give her body a rest.


----------



## alicefelldown (Aug 28, 2009)

In looking around on here and on the BYC site - I'm quite aware of the difficulties in mixing chickens and pigeons - and believe me, I would prefer to keep them separate, as I have some young Marans that I'm integrating with my current flock at the moment. 

The cage is predator proof, and in a secure area. It's one we normally use for baby chicks, and is in a secure backyard slightly under a tree. It would be _very very_ unlikely that anything could attack this bird.

I can provide pigeon-specific food, as well as calcium, grit, apple cider vinegar, et cetera - but am loathe to run out and purchase this only to have the owner contact me. 

What would be a reasonable length of time before 'claiming' the bird and building its loft?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Does the bird have any other type of band besides the AU band? I ask because it would be good to know if the bird was lost on a race or during training. If there are no other type bands, then most likely the bird was lost during training and therefore, the chances of it going home on it's own is doubtful. As far as racing that "color" of bird, that's bologna. We race all colors of birds. Regardless of the color, some of these guys just aren't as smart as others. Color has nothing to do with that. 
I would advise too, not to let the bird go without talking to someone.......either the owner or someone in the club.
I've got of my lost birds right now 20 miles from my house. The finder can't catch the bird though and it has been there since Tuesday and gone from MY loft since Sunday morning. Obviously, it has no intentions of coming home on it's own. I intend to go get it IF it can be captured OR if not, taking some birds when the weather breaks and releasing them to see if it will follow them back home.
Anyway........the cage in the picture isn't really ideal. Especially if you intend to leave the pigeon in it overnight, outside. Disaster waiting to happen. Would be best to either put the bird in something else, or bring the whole cage inside.
I hope you hear from the owner, but if you don't and want to keep the bird, there's no problem with doing so. Maybe you could get it a mate once you determine the sex of this one. There's no way to tell from just the picture.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alicefelldown said:


> In looking around on here and on the BYC site - I'm quite aware of the difficulties in mixing chickens and pigeons - and believe me, I would prefer to keep them separate, as I have some young Marans that I'm integrating with my current flock at the moment.
> 
> The cage is predator proof, and in a secure area. It's one we normally use for baby chicks, and is in a secure backyard slightly under a tree. It would be _very very_ unlikely that anything could attack this bird.
> 
> ...


As far as food, the wild birdseed is sufficient for now. Don't worry about trying to find pigeon feed just yet. The bird won't starve.


----------



## alicefelldown (Aug 28, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Does the bird have any other type of band besides the AU band? I ask because it would be good to know if the bird was lost on a race or during training.


The bird does have a second ring, a right-side up 71 on a red band.











Lovebirds said:


> Anyway........the cage in the picture isn't really ideal. Especially if you intend to leave the pigeon in it overnight, outside. Disaster waiting to happen. Would be best to either put the bird in something else, or bring the whole cage inside.


I'm curious as to why this is - this is the same cage that we normally house baby chickens in, outside, at night, with a heat lamp. Same location as well, right outside the bedroom window. Shade during the day, and it's pretty warm here at night currently.

What would be more ideal? I have a larger version of the same cage, which is nearly identical to this small dog kennel without the plastic bottom.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

alicefelldown said:


> The bird does have a second ring, a right-side up 71 on a red band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the problem with that cage is with bar spacing like that just about anything can reach in and pull your birds out part by part thru the bars and kill them or just chew off the part they can pull thru ... people here are speaking from experience not just trying to give you a hard time


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If you keep that cage in a garage or some kind of safe place, that cage should be fine in the meantime.


That is a saddle homer yes, and a very pretty one too  They were right when they said most racers do not race birds this color. It has, from what I can see, a perfect saddle pattern. Usually that takes some work to get perfected without mismarks. And of course, most racers do not care about coloration, just racing ability. But because this is an AU club band, then the person must either A. buy the bands from a local club and not race, or B. race. But regardless of whether this bird is from racing stock or not, it should be kept until the owner is notified. That way if the owner is not comfortable/confident in that the bird can make it home safely, then there's the option of them picking it up. On the other hand, if they do think all will go well, then you can let it go if they insist. I know I wouldn't like it much if someone found my bird, then just let it go again expecting it to get home alright...I would much rather be able to pick it up myself and KNOW that bird is safe, you know?

So way to go, you're doing the right thing 

Backyard Chickens could use some more active pigeon fanciers. There aren't a whole lot of actual knowledgible people there when it comes to pigeons. But there are a few I can recall that do know what they are talking about. Still, doesn't matter, usually when someone has a question, it takes forever for someone to find the thread. Pigeon threads don't get much attention!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

just so you know as was said before taking a bird in and feeding it for a few days and then releasing it doesnt usually mean the bird will go home , most will stick around the place that they stumbled upon and call it home from that point on so luckly you and welcome to the world of pigeons hehe


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Backyard Chickens could use some more active pigeon fanciers. There aren't a whole lot of actual knowledgible people there when it comes to pigeons. But there are a few I can recall that do know what they are talking about. Still, doesn't matter, usually when someone has a question, it takes forever for someone to find the thread. Pigeon threads don't get much attention!


Unless there is a rule against referring to another forum/board .. just refer the pigeon people here. I know that can be a real touchy thing on some boards, so just make sure it isn't a nono there.

Terry


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

The other board they are talking about is backyardchickens.com I'm on that one too because I have, well , back yard chickens! LOL. 

Mostly if you can care for a chicken you can care for any birds general needs. The OP was asking some specific pigeon questions that I don't have the experiance to answer accurately so I referred them here. 
NO NO or not, they are getting answers and my primary motive was the welfare of the bird. If it hurts someones feelings, well then too bad.


----------



## alicefelldown (Aug 28, 2009)

Let's not turn this into a board vs. board kinda thing... both sites are immensely useful resources, full of knowledgeable people who care about their birds.

I suppose I'm still waiting for someone from the club to get back to me - and after loads of thinking I'm starting to debate if I'm prepared to 'get into pigeons' as well as my spoiled hens.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree, I love it here and there  Both very useful sites. I too refer people anywhere I feel they need to go in order to get the answers they need. But I was just saying, it would be nice to have some of us visit the pigeons/doves part of BYC every once in a while to help those with questions  Not trying to say anything bad about them or try to herd members from one to the other. I was just sayin', you know?


----------



## seismic wonder2 (Aug 15, 2009)

alicefelldown said:


> Let's not turn this into a board vs. board kinda thing... both sites are immensely useful resources, full of knowledgeable people who care about their birds.
> 
> I suppose I'm still waiting for someone from the club to get back to me - and after loads of thinking I'm starting to debate if I'm prepared to 'get into pigeons' as well as my spoiled hens.


I'm noy guying that one for a second! Everybody knows there's always room for another bird to spoil!!!!!!

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## alicefelldown (Aug 28, 2009)

After leaving about five messages for the club contact, with no response - and watching the poor bird struggle to get out of the cage ALL DAY - we released it. It did the circle around the house thing and took off to the east. There's food and water outside if it chooses to come back, but it was definitely acting like a bird who wanted to be 'free' again.

I feel used!!! But glad to have been able to help the 'lil thing.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

There is a 50/50 chance that it won't make it....depending on its experience/age...that chance decreases...It is also with out a flock....so it a target for hawks, cats, dogs, cars, and people. It'd be like letting a chicken go....

Pigeons like this aren't use to doing it on their own. Of course they want out of a cage, they are use to a loft. The best chance would have been to adopt it out to a new home, it you didn't hear from them with in a few days.

Thank you for trying though.
-Hilly


----------



## alicefelldown (Aug 28, 2009)

The club contact number was odd, sometimes it would ring twice, then beep beep beep at me, other times it would ring forever.. I checked all the local craigslists for lost or missing pigeons, googled for any racing pigeon websites in the area

I should have elaborated more - the bird had stopped being friendly, and would fly away from any hand-held food. A complete 180 from the bird who came up to me and followed me around. The bird had been struggling to get out, trying to fly through the bars, we were worried about it injuring its neck to be honest. Every time we went to feed or change its water, the bird would desperately try to fly at and through us to the outside. It was no longer acting like a tired, worn out bird, but one that was ready to go.

It wouldn't be like letting a chicken go, unless you took the bird and drove it miles away to see what would happen. You are comparing apples to oranges. Chickens don't have a magical magnet in their heads to tell them where home is. They also don't wander off 80-some-odd miles. I'm not saying my girls are smart  but they wouldn't find themselves in the situation it seems lots of pigeons do.

Good luck with all your birds, be they lost or safe at home.


----------

